# ready for finals???



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

two to three weeks away......im ready....i review each day so its going to be easy..........are you?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

oh lordy. I'm trying not to think about it, but I guess you could say I'm not ready. Hec, I don't even know how many finals I will be taking! :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I guess. I'd like to get them over with. I have A's in all of my courses, and the majority of them give exemptions to those with A's. The only exceptions are my history and sociology courses; they require exams from all students. Hopefully, I'll only have to take those two.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

nope.

and i'm pretty sure i'm flunking Calc this semester.

:fall


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hell no.

I'm looking at straight A's this quarter, but I've got 2+ weeks worth of work to do in the next week or so left till finals. Goodbye, sleep.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Nooo,have to read like h...  
But I have some time,my last exam is 14th desember...


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Nope, got a lot of work to do, including lab reports and lab finals. But should be fun, I like a challenge.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

OneSADClown said:


> and i'm pretty sure i'm flunking Calc this semester.


Hey, that sounds like me (I'm in Calc III)!

Nah, I tend to have really good luck with school (as I seem to have bad luck with everything else, in life), so I'll probably do okay on everything.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I bombed my chem lab final today. Oh well.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Im full of anxiety over it but have yet to start studying.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll be ready the next week and the weekend, so then I can cram.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I guess I better be I got em tomorrow lol


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I have political theory at 10 this morning. I think I will be fine...... famous last words :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I have one, tomorrow, one, the next day, and two, the next. Blegh.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm never ready for finals no matter how hard I study for them.. I hate finals :time


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

At least we have a month to recuperate. Except for the fact that we have to wait on our grades. ARG. For me, that's even worse than actually taking the exams.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i got one in about an hour, didn't study at all, **** it! :lol :b


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: ready for finals???*



AdamCanada said:


> i got one in about an hour, didn't study at all, @#%$ it! :lol :b


Just like me! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I have the last one this semester at 6:30 today. I took off work so i can spend all morning and afternoon studying, so far I have done nothing except watch TV...i neeeeed to go studyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> I have the last one this semester at 6:30 today. I took off work so i can spend all morning and afternoon studying, so far I have done nothing except watch TV...i neeeeed to go studyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


You don't need to study Ducky, just seduce your professor with your charm. Honestly, what cold hearted asshat would fail the Scrub Ducky?


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Next week is finals week for me. I have an oral Spanish final thursday and the written one Monday, and that's the only one I'm worried about.
and History, I barely pay attention (it's interesting and all, but I have a short attention span...and ADD, so lectures are horrible), but he tells us what's on the tests, aand it's all multiple chouce.

So Spanish is my biggest worry, we had the final regular class today.

Logic and Sociology shouldn't be too bad, Sociology is critical thinking (and the paradigms) and logic is proofs, translations and truth tables.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

math was easy. i was the first one finished


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

kikachuck said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > I have the last one this semester at 6:30 today. I took off work so i can spend all morning and afternoon studying, so far I have done nothing except watch TV...i neeeeed to go studyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> ...


My charm :lol riiiight
I should have tried to seduce her though...would be a much easier way to get that A...hmm...ill have to try this next semester. You're so full of good ideas Brian!

How'd the political theory exam go?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> kikachuck said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Scrub Ducky":edfd3]I have the last one this semester at 6:30 today. I took off work so i can spend all morning and afternoon studying, so far I have done nothing except watch TV...i neeeeed to go studyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> ...


My charm :lol riiiight
I should have tried to seduce her though...would be a much easier way to get that A...hmm...ill have to try this next semester. You're so full of good ideas Brian!

He'd the political theory exam go?[/quote:edfd3]

It went pretty well. Although I don't really like the way she asked the questions. It was an essay exam, yet everything she asked us could be answered in 1 or 2 sentences :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

hope you all are doing well and surviving........good luck........three more for me next week..........


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I failed my Calc III final, today. I have no idea, really, though, because I don't remember it. My mind's been pretty cloudy, lately.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I didn't do as well as I wanted to have done on a few finals, but I ended the semester with all A's. Yay.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's how my exam went today :flush 
Hope I at least didn't fail it..


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

My last final begins in 40min. Wish me luck!!

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck..Hope it goes well


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm done with my finals. I already know what grades I got in two of my classes. Just awaiting the other two now. The two I don't know I'm a little worried about what my overall score could be, but I think I'll at least pass, at best get As or Bs in them.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

I am so freakin relieved finals are over with. I don't think my brain could stand anymore torture. To top it off, I got sick this morning so that didn't help much neither. I think I did well enough on each final to not start hating myself, so I'm happy I guess. 8)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Done and done (but with a few marks affecting my gradepoint average :sigh)


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

going into the exam hall makes me feel so nervous! i remember the last time, so nervous i almost went blank! even mistakenly took my friend's calculator... it's like i had panic attacks or something.


----------

